

[BBC] Codes That Changed the World – COBOL [iPlayer Audio] - Nexxxeh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pn66z

======
Nexxxeh
Part 2 of a 5 part series:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pn66z](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pn66z)

They covered FORTRAN yesterday.

The website on desktop requires Flash. There is custome software for Android.
Get_iplayer should grab it just fine:
[http://www.infradead.org/get_iplayer/html/get_iplayer.html](http://www.infradead.org/get_iplayer/html/get_iplayer.html)

